
First encounter: COMPUTE magazine and its glorious, tedious type-in code - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/staff/2018/11/first-encounter-compute-magazine-and-its-glorious-tedious-type-in-code/
======
simonblack
I remember typing in huge hex data dumps that were printed with smudgy ink on
poor quality paper in those early magazines. Sometimes we didn't make a lot of
mistakes.

We were dedicated to our hobby, that's for sure.

------
dekhn
I remember typing in a whole game from COMPUTE or maybe another magazine on my
Apple IIe. It almost worked but was slightly buggy. We went over line by line
making sure we didn't have a syntax error. Never found it- I think it was
published buggy :(

